# Playing tug and agility



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

A few good articles from Susan Garrett's blog on tugging.

The Duration of The Tug Sessions | Susan Garrett's Dog Training Blog short 3 -10 second tugs
*"Arousal.* Tug is an easy way to get your dog into a "peak state of arousal" -- ready to work, food only trainers have to get the dog physically running to achieve the same results. "

Tugging With the Dog | Susan Garrett's Dog Training Blog 
Improve Your Dog Training By Playing Like a Dog! | Susan Garrett's Dog Training Blog 

Something Susan said but I can't find it is that food actually has a calming affect on dogs you don't want them calm for agility but you don't want them over threshold either. Just like people when we eat we want to go lounge around after we are done.
Practicing and learning the short duration tugs will give you a dog that is up but not to up to focus.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

playing tug puts your dog into a state of drive. it's an interactive way to play with and reward your dog. You can be successful without playing tug with your dog, but if you have a dog that likes to tug it is something I would be nurturing, not discouraging. The key to it is you have to teach rules. The dog is not allowed to have the toy unless you tell him he can. You need to work up to being able to wave the toy right in front of his face and him not snatching it without permission. He also needs to learn to release immediately when told.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the links! There is a lot to absorb there. I have to say though, I'm a bit terrified of having a dog with that much drive! I think I will work on the drop it more. He does that fine with candy wrappers and other trash, but not as reliably with the ball.

I also noticed she mentioned bunnies a couple of times. That is our current challenge. Some evenings we encounter six bunnies on one walk. I would say "see bunnies", but if we only "saw" the bunnies that would be terrific.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I second everything said above!

I would be practicing on teaching "tug rule", playing tug by the rules is also a very good way to teach self control.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Keep in mind that it is also about what the dog is "in the mood" for. In my case, Jersey has no interest in food when he is playing agility. Seriously, he has spit out some of his favorite treats, he just doesn't care about it in that moment. He will chase and retrieve, he loves tug, he loves to have permission to jump up on me (briefly)... frankly he loves it even more if I let him take an extra jump or 2. Our "joint" preference is tug (becuase it's interactive) and an extra obstacle or 2 (because I want him to love it and see agility as a reward in and of itself)... plus fetch can be problematic for other dogs in the class depending on the space you are working in. Food is a great tool for teaching things... but when a dog is in drive, they usually have little use for it. Tug is great, once you install a few rules... I haven't looked at the specific links provided but am familiar with Susan Garrett and I think you're probably in good hands there. Good luck with your pup!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Like others have said, teaching some rules for the game makes it a great exercise in impulse control!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Jersey's Mom - I am reading Control Unleashed, The Puppy Program and just finished the chapter on rewards. About which rewards to use, how to use them, and being "in the mood". Your comment about jumping up was interesting. My puppy would loves to jump up on me (and the counter, the couch, the stairs, etc.). Which is why I think he'd like agility. I've been working so hard to keep him on the ground, so that I can then teach him "up" to jump up with permission. I had not actually thought about using jumping itself as a reward! If I could work that in without creating a monster... We are having one problem with treats. He gobbles them with a sucking air sound and then hacks them up a few seconds later. It would be convenient to have a non-food reward.

I'm reading Control Unleashed because I'm trying to get him to be more in control before I attempt another dog class. He's the one that is panting and straining at the leash, trying to visit the other people and dogs. I am secretly hoping that he'll outgrow it at least somewhat, but that would be naive.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

A similar reward I do with my dog, he is trained to touch his nose to the palm of my hand, so as a reward I will hold my hand up by my head and have him leap to touch it (my dog loves to leap too).


----------

